# fall turkey is open....



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

...anybody been yet?

To prime the pump, here's a couple cell phone videos Eclectic took while grouse hunting the last couple weeks...


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Only open in the northern zone. Southern and Central don't open until Nov. Seen several turkeys while deer hunting this year. None of them in a spot I can hunt them though.


----------



## Luhk (Aug 16, 2017)

I'm not hunting this year but I ran into these guys up hunting grouse.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Anybody killed a Utah turkey yet?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

My brother's grandson shot a couple(hen and a Jake) earlier this fall in the Northern region.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

I fired my gun once last Saturday morning and killed 3.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Yep. Lots of dead turkeys so far up north...I only had one permit so I only killed one bird.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Eclectic trying to do his part to assist the division's eradication effort up north...


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I hate turkeys. The private in the Central that we have access to had over 50 birds on it from Aug until Oct 30 and then they disappeared. I thought it would be a slam dunk for my 13yo daughter to shoot her first bird. Don't cook the birds before you shoot them...... haha


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Found some today in VA that were willing to come in quietly where I could get a bead on one. Have had a hard time finding fall birds lately and so this one was quite enjoyable.


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

How do you hunt turkeys in the fall? Is it a spot and stalk type of deal or do they still come into calls in the fall?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Drive around 'till you see some(spot), then jump out and blast one(stalk). You're always welcome to make a few yelps at anytime.:smile:


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

ns450f said:


> How do you hunt turkeys in the fall? Is it a spot and stalk type of deal or do they still come into calls in the fall?


I hunt them in the fall just like I hunt them in the spring - locate, set up, call in to the gun. Yes, they do come into calls in the fall, but typically it's harder to get them to come all the way, or even come at all, compared to spring gobbler hunting.

This one I killed yesterday took me three days to figure out how to kill one. I finally located an area that was holding a group of turkeys (small flock) and the first day I couldn't get them to come in to where I could kill one, even though I got a semi-bust up of the flock as they were skirting me. Keep in mind I'm hunting eastern woods. The second day, I got a lone gobbler to come in gobbling to me, but wouldn't come around a big blowdown where I could kill him. Finally, the third day I got a couple to sneak in silently to my calling set up and got the jake killed.

In UT you're hunting bigger, concentrated flocks typically, out in more open terrain, so it's a bit different approach. I've only killed a couple UT turkeys in the fall - one was done just like I described above, the other was more a sit and wait for field birds to come close, with a little calling.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

BPturkeys said:


> Drive around 'till you see some(spot), then jump out and blast one(stalk). You're always welcome to make a few yelps at anytime.:smile:


I've found this method to be very effective in the fall in Utah. The spring... not so much


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The biggest problem with fall turkey hunting in Utah is that they are on private lands.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

The other day, we Set up a strutting decoy and a hen decoy I let out a yelp with my mouth and we heard a gobble, had two toms come in strutting around. My friend killed a tom strutting around in the decoys and I stood up and killed another tom that was coming in to beat up my decoy.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

katorade said:


> The other day, we Set up a strutting decoy and a hen decoy I let out a yelp with my mouth and we heard a gobble, had two toms come in strutting around. My friend killed a tom strutting around in the decoys and I stood up and killed another tom that was coming in to beat up my decoy.


pics?

Here are a couple So Ut birds. Hammerinhonkers and myself were duck hunting and found ourselves at the right place at the right time. My bird had just over 10" beard and smidge over 1" curved spurs. Hard to see with the poor light, but my bird had beautiful white tipped feathers you'd find on the mountain Merriam birds. This hunt has proven to be much more challenging than I had expected. It is really tough to find a tom on private land that I have permission to hunt. They seem to always be on either public or private that I can't hunt. Got lucky on these birds for sure.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm out of tags for this fall I was able to kill 3 toms, time to help some friends.

But I can't figure out pictures so to heck with it, I'm going hunting.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Maybe


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Nice birds.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Eclectic and friend contributed one more February tom to the northern region eradication effort.


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

I killed 1 pretty early in the season still looking to fill my last 2 tags but it's been hard. Hopefully get it done soon.


----------

